# proper percentage of anti-freeze



## timothyhot (Sep 7, 2009)

hello,..I am installing an outdoor wood burner and I need to know if any one can give me solid information as to the correct anti-freeze to water mixture rate? any good advice is very appreciated. thxs


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

timothyhot said:


> hello,..I am installing an outdoor wood burner and I need to know if any one can give me solid information as to the correct anti-freeze to water mixture rate? any good advice is very appreciated. thxs


Does your Boiler manufacturer even recommend it! Most people I know do not use any in their system. I haven't used any on mine since new 5 years ago.

Gary


----------



## mics_54 (Sep 7, 2009)

You'll want to contact the manufacturer of the equipment/system. I talked to the maker of my boiler yesterday about the issue and they allow/recommend 30% mixture of Fernox Alphii or No Burst glycols.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Gary_602z said:


> Does your Boiler manufacturer even recommend it! Most people I know do not use any in their system. I haven't used any on mine since new 5 years ago.
> 
> Gary


You must live in a fairly warm climate; no antifreeze in MN would mean you would never shut down the system. I know that is the plan (not to shut down) but what if you go on vacation for a week in January?

I would check with the manufacture, it may vary depending on what part of the country you are in.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

brokenknee said:


> You must live in a fairly warm climate; no antifreeze in MN would mean you would never shut down the system. I know that is the plan (not to shut down) but what if you go on vacation for a week in January?
> 
> I would check with the manufacture, it may vary depending on what part of the country you are in.


I am in MI so it is not a cold as MN. But running a 30% mixture? that would be 30 gallons on a 300 gal system.

Gary


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Gary_602z said:


> I am in MI so it is not a cold as MN. But running a 30% mixture? that would be 30 gallons on a 300 gal system.
> 
> Gary


 
30 gallons on a 300 gal system would be 10%; 90 gallons would be 30% :whistling2:


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

brokenknee said:


> 30 gallons on a 300 gal system would be 10%; 90 gallons would be 30% :whistling2:


Told you I was from MI didn't I?:laughing: But what I mean't was it would be a large cost for the antifreeze.

Gary


----------

